# Any Help?



## DLS_91_525i (May 15, 2011)

So I got my hands on a M50B25 out of a 1992 525i with just a little over 160,000 on it.
I'm going to get it bored to clean up the cylinders, new piston rings, rod bearings, crank bearings, etc. All new gaskets, new timing chains. Plus all the little nick-nacks to get everything back up to specs.
Getting head studs and thicker gaskets as well.

The BIG question is. Should I go with a ProCharger or a Turbo on the motor?

So what do you guys think and why?

Feel free to ask any questions if you need any more Info about the build.

DARRiN


----------



## alsaffar (Aug 16, 2011)

I prefer turbos

with that motor you have you can easily reach 400rwhp

just be careful about the fuel area ..

regards,,


----------



## DLS_91_525i (May 15, 2011)

alsaffar said:


> I prefer turbos
> 
> with that motor you have you can easily reach 400rwhp
> 
> ...


Thanks for your Input! 

What exactly do you mean "just be careful about the fuel area" LoL


----------



## alsaffar (Aug 16, 2011)

make sure to have a good tune 

we have here more than one motor runs over 400 whp

SAFC
large injectors 
and some other mods .. (FPR , chip , ...)

stok engine just o-riged block and eta 2.7 con. rods


----------



## DLS_91_525i (May 15, 2011)

alsaffar said:


> make sure to have a good tune
> 
> we have here more than one motor runs over 400 whp
> 
> ...


thanks for the info!


----------

